# where do you feel "normal"?



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

At my pre-op appointment the GP & I were discussing TSH levels after surgery. My last TSH was in 2009 and was right around 1. I told him I'd like to aim for that level, as I must have been feeling well.. He said most people feel better just below 1. Anyone have any input on this?

We also discussed blood tests afterward. I said I'd like more than just the TSH tested. He is not in agreement. Anyone have any info about this, or any advice to persuade him otherwise?

I didn't ask him if I still needed to see the endo after or not. If he can manage it, I'd rather do that as his office is quite a bit closer. Do most of you see the GP or an endo?

What about the autoimmune side of this? Does it go away? In remission? What are flares? I have not been able to fight any sort of virus or illness in quite awhile. Do you think this might improve?

Thanks in advance for any info! I am still not getting the hang of navigating this illness. People are coming out of the woodwork telling me they have thyroid problems, and it is no big deal. I am not seeing it that way, yet. I am still tired a lot of the time. My husband said my eyes look terrible this morning. They feel really gritty. And yes, I would love cheese with that whine!
:winking0001:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

BTW, should I begin exercising again now?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> At my pre-op appointment the GP & I were discussing TSH levels after surgery. My last TSH was in 2009 and was right around 1. I told him I'd like to aim for that level, as I must have been feeling well.. He said most people feel better just below 1. Anyone have any input on this?
> 
> We also discussed blood tests afterward. I said I'd like more than just the TSH tested. He is not in agreement. Anyone have any info about this, or any advice to persuade him otherwise?
> 
> ...


I also feel best w/TSH below 1 w/the FT3 @ about the 3/4 mark give or take.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have not felt well yet. So I can't give you a range. I'm still very hypo.

I do see a GP. She's willing to prescribe me Armour and is more interested in helping me feel better.

I quit seeing the endo when he told me everything was normal with TSH above 3 and a bottomed out Free T3. His opinion was that T3 does not matter. A GP is able to manage hypoT if they are willing.

Since surgery, all my antibodies besides TSI have gone down to undetectable levels. TSI is still high, which is to be expected with Graves. TSI is the antibody that has to do with eyes, which needs to be managed separately.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Webster,



> T4 Free 2.4 0.8-1.8


You are over medicated.

See my signature for my labs - Mid range is the goal for FT-4 and FT-3 then you have to make adjustments until you feel best by making minor changes in meds. I cannot dose using TSH at all because I have stimulating antibodies that suppress my TSH.

I feel fabulous but will admit it took me several years to get to this point.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Lovlkn,

T4 Free 2.4 0.8-1.8

was at the initial blood test, no meds in there...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

lavender said:


> I have not felt well yet. So I can't give you a range. I'm still very hypo.
> 
> I do see a GP. She's willing to prescribe me Armour and is more interested in helping me feel better.
> 
> ...


I am hoping you will begin to feel well soon..You have been through so much. It amazes me that doctors feel the TSH is the only level to be concerned about. I am at least the GP & I agree on a TSH just below 1. The Free T3 will be a bit of a learning curve for him. Perhaps our battle will help other people he treats. I can only hope! Less than 2 weeks now for surgery!


----------

